# Classic bicycle swap meet and shows



## Delvin (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello, kind of new to the site does anyone know of any swap meets coming up this spring near New Jersey.


----------



## stezell (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks like you just missed one on the 1st in Asbury Park, NJ. There are several in your area, many of us have to travel for swaps and shows. 
Sean


----------

